# My new rig



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

1978 Aqua Weld 18 feet long and 7.5 feet wide. Been working on it for about 4 months. Added hinges to the center insulated boxes. New wiring and interior led lights and fused switch panel. Welded in a railing system and attached 6 50 watt leds and 2 27 watt leds with switches and fuses. Decided to go with a 12 volt system. So far it has worked great and I have been pleased with the Led lights. This is $618.00 worth of leds but I figured since I have tried every other type of light setup I would try leds now.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet looking rig for sure. Looks like it will float skinny. I see AL stickers you east side or west side of the bay?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.......looks like a flattie killer!!!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Flounder...check your PM..


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

good duck hunting rig also.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice setup!!!


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, that's a sweet rig!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Gotta love a nice jon boat! Great looking set up. :thumbsup: Let us know how the lights work out.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there a local place to get the LED's? I see them all over ebay but its hard to tell what you are getting without seeing it in person. Plus I don't want to wait for the shipping time. Where can I get them locally??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice set up,I would like to know/see how the lights work....And one more question,I understand the rail to mount lights on,but why so high? There are lots of times I lean way down to get a deep fish,and that rail would be in the way,majorly in the way.My gig is 9' long and sometimes I have to stick my arm underwater to gig something.Oh and I'm bad about throwing my gig like a spear also...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> Very nice set up,I would like to know/see how the lights work....And one more question,I understand the rail to mount lights on,but why so high? There are lots of times I lean way down to get a deep fish,and that rail would be in the way,majorly in the way.My gig is 9' long and sometimes I have to stick my arm underwater to gig something.Oh and I'm bad about throwing my gig like a spear also...


 
I was wondering that too Drift. I got 2 of the 50 watt floods and 2 27 watters and I have mine allot closer to the water about a foot and a half off the water. I like the rail and would feel safer for people on my boat, but worry about room to work on them mullet as well.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the lights off of customfitzled.com. He is very popular on the bowfishing.com website. As far as I am concerned he has the best prices and fastest shipping time. Go check out his website. I hope they work well. I was using two 150 watt halogens and didnt have a problem seeing so I think this will do better. The rail might look higher in the picture but I just stood on the bow and made it come up just below my waist and I'm 5'10. My dad has two artifical knees so I mainly did it that way so he would not fall over. I sure hope its not too high but since its the first one I made Its just some trial and error. On my last rig I had the lights mounted on the boat and I thought that hindered how far the light would shine out. So I guess I will see. I hope to make a video when I take it out and post it on here.


----------

